# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung



## Merkader (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo hier biete ich euch die Rolle der Auferstehung.

_*WICHTIG:*_Dein Abo muss vor dem *4. März 2012* abgelaufen sein.

Was biete ich genau?
Ich biete euch die Rolle der Auferstehung damit bekommt ihr einen Char auf Level 80 gesetzt sowie wenn noch nicht vorhanden alle Addons einschließlich World of Warcraft Catacylsm.

Was bringt mir das?
Wie oben genannt einen Level 80 Char soviel alle Addons einschließlich Catacyslm und 7 Tage Kostenlose Spielzeit.

Was muss ich tun?
Schreibe mir einfach einen PN mit deiner Battle.net Email Addrese sodass ich dir die RdA senden kann.
Danach sollte in deinem Postfach einen Email sein.
Falls nicht schaue in deinem Battle.net Account bei Rolle der Auferstehung nach.
Bis die Rolle dort angezeigt wird dauert es ca. 30 min manchmal auch länger.

Realm: Frostwolf (Aufwunsch: Jeder Realm)
Fraktion: Beide

Bei Rückfragen einfach einen PN schreiben.

MFG Jan

P.s: Ich habe biete auch noch Werbe ein Freund einfach mal hier klicken.


----------



## Merkader (18. Juli 2012)

Angebot steht noch

Auf Wunsch erstelle ich auch einen Char auf den Realm wo ihr hin wollt.
Einfach mit in die PM schreiben.


----------



## Merkader (21. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## Merkader (26. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## big maaag (1. August 2012)

Hallo,



gerne kannst du mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung schicken, ich brauche eine.

Ich möchte Hordler spielen und brauche etwas Startkapital, so dass du auch auf dem Server und Horde sein solltest.

Dafür mach ich den Monat, so dass du das Mount bekommst.

Einverstanden?


Gruß,
 Malte


----------

